# Cyclone Question!!!



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have found on our farm a old cyclone that was used for seed separation of chaff, and other debris, its quite big but I was thinking it would be a great sawdust cyclone separator, but I have found that their are a bunch of different types for different needs, I googled until I was totally confused, I think I want a 1D3D cyclone, my question is what type is this one? only have a drawing of it now will post photo later, Any help would be greatly accepted.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

drasbell said:


> I have found on our farm a old cyclone that was used for seed separation of chaff, and other debris, its quite big but I was thinking it would be a great sawdust cyclone separator, but I have found that their are a bunch of different types for different needs, I googled until I was totally confused, I think I want a 1D3D cyclone, my question is what type is this one? only have a drawing of it now will post photo later, Any help would be greatly accepted.


i dont think you can Develop enough air ?? I use the trash can led from woodcraft for my shop Work's very well easy to empty Don't know how big your shop is ?? You may need a cyclone unit I have the delta unit and it works for me good luck


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

drasbell said:


> I have found on our farm a old cyclone that was used for seed separation of chaff, and other debris, its quite big but I was thinking it would be a great sawdust cyclone separator, but I have found that their are a bunch of different types for different needs, I googled until I was totally confused, I think I want a 1D3D cyclone, my question is what type is this one? only have a drawing of it now will post photo later, Any help would be greatly accepted.


Hi Rick:

You'll find a sticky to links on dust collection. Find it (Mark can tell you where to find it) and look for the link to Santé's web site. He built a funnel type cyclone. He may also be able to help you with the calculations should you feel you need it. There are a bunch of other links there that will prove useful as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The cyclone systems is not a new thing, it's been around for many,many years on farm equipment and use in many commercial wood working shops..

I will say most home shops don't need to have one, they make a sale a vac.system made just for the home shop, many go over the deep end with the vac.systems.. 

I will say I have both and the 25 gal.vac.can systems works the best for most home shops, it can be use on most of the equipment in the home shop, most are 2 1/2" hose size and you don't need to run 4" pipe all over the home shop..

I will say if you need to harvest the north 40 you need a cyclone systems.

Just my 2 cents..

===


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,, I have been searching and have found a few, I did learn that
1D3D is referring to the opening on the bottom 10" with a 30" cone is 1D3D a 3x drop to the opening but
here are a few photos.. yes its ugly, but can be clean and re coated I think it will work, As far as air volume I have access to just about any hp motor 1-40 and already have the impeller.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Rick,

i just made a post and after rereading the whole thread am a little confused.

what was attached the the end of the lines??


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

levon said:


> hi Rick,
> 
> i just made a post and after rereading the whole thread am a little confused.
> 
> what was attached the the end of the lines??


This was a seed/ feed separator, it would separate the seed form the seed chaff or husks if you will, or feed like whole kernel corn and would clean or separate the chaff form the corn, don't really know what to call it we call it chaff its little red flakes that are with the corn kernel after you dry the corn and remove the Cob, (if you take a ear of corn and cut the corn off of the Cob and look at the cob you ll see pockets where the corn was, its that pocket stuff that get in with the corn and and other stuff like corn stalk material),
the hoses were added for injecting molasses to the corn for feed for cows.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
I maked 2 cyclons and you can see it at this adress : http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Equipement_Atelier/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Cyclone.pdf
It is in french but with pics you can understand how to make it
They work fine
Cheers
Santé


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Rick:

If you have problems understanding Santé's page, drop me a line and I'll try to help.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Rick, Go for it . My uncle in Wisconsin made one similar, a bit larger cyclone diameter though. I believe motor and fan size will determine air velocity for your cyclone.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks All will lookin to it..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Rick,

I've no insight on this but if it was me I'd direct this question to Bill Pentz at Bill's Cyclone Dust Collection Research - Home Page

He's done a lot of DC research (including designing one) and may be able to give you some good pointers.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Rick,
> 
> I've no insight on this but if it was me I'd direct this question to Bill Pentz at Bill's Cyclone Dust Collection Research - Home Page
> 
> He's done a lot of DC research (including designing one) and may be able to give you some good pointers.


Hi Jim:

I put together a page with all of those links on it. Mark put it somewhere but I don't remember where. Bill may have done some research but Phil Thein is the only one I know of to build prototypical units for testing. 

Ask Mark where he put it will you please.

Ron


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks I will contact Bill. that site has a ton of info. will take a bit to read it all,,,
Santé Thanks for your link although its hard to translate pics are worth a thousand words


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

May be it is a bit late to reply but...

I mad myself one like this:
The Thien Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle

& it work perfecly
Ray


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Bonjour Ray:

Any photos of your separator? 

Merci,
Cassandra


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

drasbell said:


> Thanks I will contact Bill. that site has a ton of info. will take a bit to read it all,,,
> Santé Thanks for your link although its hard to translate pics are worth a thousand words



Hello, Hello, if You Had Any question about my cyclone I Will try to answer in English

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Bonjour Ray:
> 
> Any photos of your separator?
> 
> ...


k, I will take somes picture & BRB.
Ray


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I had been sitting on the fence for a while over the "Oneida Dust Deputy cyclone" collection system. Is it worth it or not, does it actually work... yadda, yadda. About a month ago I decided to go for it and pick up their "SYSTEM" version. 
The difference between the "system" version and the "cyclone only" is about 35.00 bucks. 99.99 vs. 64.99 @ Rockler. (the system version comes with 2, 5 gallon buckets with 1 lid, a 4' length of 2 1/2" flex hose and mounting hardware.) Buckets can be gotten just about anywhere, all you'll need to do is drill a hole in the center, the 2 1/2" flex hose is about as cheap as you'll find and the hardware wouldn't amount to a couple bucks at any hardware store. You may find that you will need hose adapters but aside from that not much additional is needed. 
Assembly is a no brainer with the only caveat being that the cyclone tends to be top heavy and really needs some kind of support. I've included a picture of the caddy station I built to accommodate both the cyclone and my shopvac as well as storage for the shopvac accessories and extension wands. 
The cyclone itself can easily be mounted to just about any size container. However I'm not sure if the size/shape of the container has any direct correlation to the efficiency of the unit itself.????? The one constant appears that the container needs to be round in shape.... 
So, does it work? ABSOLUTELY!!!! I used it for some routine clean up around the shop for an hour or so, then checked the vac. first. Practically no debris in the shopvac.. Cool, says I!! Few days later, I hooked up to my router table, routing dado's for a few hours. When I finished, I decided to check. Figuring this ought to be the tell of the tape so to speak. WOW is the first thing to come to mind. The dust collector bucket was full of sawdust. Including the powdery stuff. When I checked the shopvac, there wasn't much more than a few handfuls in the bottom of the container and the filter was darn near pristine. I only wish now, that I had done this a LONG time ago!! I've had one of those trash can lid separators for a while now, and while it does a good job of separating the larger stuff, it does not even come close to the dust deputy for gathering up the finer particles and dust. 
If your on the fence, I'd strongly rec. that you go for it. A dust deputy or one of of the many systems out there, including those mentioned in this thread are well worth the investment in time and in your health. 

bill


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Bill... I'd been wondering just how well those worked.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I had been sitting on the fence for a while over the "Oneida Dust Deputy cyclone" collection system. Is it worth it or not, does it actually work... yadda, yadda. About a month ago I decided to go for it and pick up their "SYSTEM" version.
> The difference between the "system" version and the "cyclone only" is about 35.00 bucks. 99.99 vs. 64.99 @ Rockler. (the system version comes with 2, 5 gallon buckets with 1 lid, a 4' length of 2 1/2" flex hose and mounting hardware.) Buckets can be gotten just about anywhere, all you'll need to do is drill a hole in the center, the 2 1/2" flex hose is about as cheap as you'll find and the hardware wouldn't amount to a couple bucks at any hardware store. You may find that you will need hose adapters but aside from that not much additional is needed.
> Assembly is a no brainer with the only caveat being that the cyclone tends to be top heavy and really needs some kind of support. I've included a picture of the caddy station I built to accommodate both the cyclone and my shopvac as well as storage for the shopvac accessories and extension wands.
> The cyclone itself can easily be mounted to just about any size container. However I'm not sure if the size/shape of the container has any direct correlation to the efficiency of the unit itself.????? The one constant appears that the container needs to be round in shape....
> ...


I second this one Bill - two thumbs up. Got mine about a month ago. What pushed me off the fence is I was in a bind for a bag so I trucked down the local lumber yard, expecting to pay a premium but less than a 70 mile round trip alternative. Well, I was half right, paid a premium, $25 for two bags. A couple of days later Rockler came up with a 20% coupon:dance3:
I was amazed at the fine stuff the thing filters out.I've emptied the bucket 3 times now and check the vac each time and don't notice a difference. I figure the thing will pay for itself in a couple of months.
I just used a ratchet strap to hold it to the side of the vac., it sits on the vac tool carrier. It is a bit tall as I have it sitting behind the table saw and now longer stuff wont clear so I have to move it each time.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> .
> The cyclone itself can easily be mounted to just about any size container. However I'm not sure if the size/shape of the container has any direct correlation to the efficiency of the unit itself.????? The one constant appears that the container needs to be round in shape....
> 
> bill


I just ran across the new dust deputy setup for the Festool Vacs. It certainly ISN'T round *L*...pretty much a rectangular box with the DD sitting atop. I thnk its safe to say that just about any container shape would work................


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bill - the instruction manual shows a 9 gallon square container as an option for it also.


----------



## 59405 (May 15, 2011)

*corn cob nomenclature*

In my part of South Dakota that reddish chaff in shelled corn is called "bee wings" and it can make a mess around dryers and elevators. Can really plug radiators quickly. Just some useless farm information.


----------

